# field shoots in MD



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

When does the field shoot season begin in our area? I looked at the MAA site and the schedule is all indoor through the end of MArch.

Thanks


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Usually first week in April at my club, TPA... :thumb: Won't be lonnnnng... :tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Yep, what Sticky said. 

The new schedule will be available when the 2008 MAA Guides are complete. They are usually distributed around the weekend of the MAA State Indoor Championship.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep what they said....MD is a GREAT state for field. There is a shoot within an hour of you every weekend sometimes more then one on both Sat and Sun.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

If you're looking just to shoot, lots to chose from. If you're looking for a shoot that actually has more than 10 people show up, do a little research before driving any great distance. Some shoots/clubs tend to get more participation than others.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

ultratec00 said:


> If you're looking for a shoot that actually has more than 10 people show up, do a little research before driving any great distance.


The HillBilly Shoot in Cumberland MD July 5th and 6th is Marylands biggest field shoot.

The Corn Shoot and Firecracker 560 held by Tuscurora Archers in Fredrick MD draws a decent crowd.

Have not made the big shoots in the Baltimore area for several years so I do not know how attendance is doing at those shoots.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> The HillBilly Shoot in Cumberland MD July 5th and 6th is Marylands biggest field shoot.
> 
> The Corn Shoot and Firecracker 560 held by Tuscurora Archers in Fredrick MD draws a decent crowd.
> 
> Have not made the big shoots in the Baltimore area for several years so I do not know how attendance is doing at those shoots.


I'll second at least two of the above three, from personal experience.. (missed the firecracker last year) :thumb: Great participation and a lot of AT'rs to boot... or to beat.. as it were....  :cheers:

Both the Cumberland course and the Tuscarora courses are awesome.. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> The HillBilly Shoot in Cumberland MD July 5th and 6th is Marylands biggest field shoot.
> 
> The Corn Shoot and Firecracker 560 held by Tuscurora Archers in Fredrick MD draws a decent crowd.
> 
> Have not made the big shoots in the Baltimore area for several years so I do not know how attendance is doing at those shoots.


I haven't shot the Firecracker but may make it this year....

but the HillBilly shoot is a blast and a great turnout.

I shot rounds at Southern Md (more then a handful of people, the only groups that didn't have 3-4 people in were mine and Ninos because we got there late), Anne Arundel (same as above) and at Mohicans anniversary shoot. That also had a good turnout. It was a shotgun start and there was a FULL group on at least half of the targets at the start. The Gold Cup at Eutaw Forrest is also a very good shoot to hit. Great turn out there as well.

I look at it like this though.....who cares how many people show up...you only get to shoot with 3 other people anyway. So it doesn't really matter if there are 10 people there or 110. Go when you can and have fun:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I got to shoot the Corn Shoot at Tuscarora last year on Sun. and it was a very good shoot. I got to meet alot of new friends and this year and I think I will try to make it on Sat. to meet even more. This time I think the corn eating contest will be won by a Va. boy [we have a secret weapon here called D.J.] just like everything else this year. Watch out Cumberland you also might be invaded from the south somtime in the coming months. You had better practise Hasbeen it's not going to be pretty.
Terry


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't talk anybody into shooting field that I hunt with or shoot 3D with. Is it typical for people to just show up and make up 4 person groups? I'm a member at Mayberry but this is the first year I'm making an effort in field and a little indoor.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm sure it's the same as up here in Mass - just show up and join in with some group. That's how I started. I don't know of anyone who wouldn't accept another member in the group if there's room!!!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

rudeman said:


> I'm sure it's the same as up here in Mass - just show up and join in with some group. That's how I started. I don't know of anyone who wouldn't accept another member in the group if there's room!!!


I have to agree, don't know of anyone that turn you or your crispy's away:wink:. Always like to meet new people and if you have not shot a certain round before somebody will show you how you should do it.
Terry


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

tabarch said:


> I got to shoot the Corn Shoot at Tuscarora last year on Sun. and it was a very good shoot. I got to meet alot of new friends and this year and I think I will try to make it on Sat. to meet even more. This time I think the corn eating contest will be won by a Va. boy [we have a secret weapon here called D.J.] just like everything else this year. Watch out Cumberland you also might be invaded from the south somtime in the coming months. You had better practise Hasbeen it's not going to be pretty.
> Terry


We will take all the invading we can get. Bring a bus load we will make room for ya. I don't mind getting smacked around a bit on a field course. 

The less pretty the better. I live on the WV side of the Potomac River.:wink:


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Ode1891 said:


> I can't talk anybody into shooting field that I hunt with or shoot 3D with. Is it typical for people to just show up and make up 4 person groups? I'm a member at Mayberry but this is the first year I'm making an effort in field and a little indoor.


As said, you can always jump in a group if you go by yourself. Something to keep in mind. Some shoots have shotgun starts, some causal. With shotgun starts, it is easier to get in a group, just show up an at least an hour before start time. Casual makes it a bit more difficult if you're by yourself as if you get there too late, the majority of the shooters may already be on the course. This won't be a problem with a couple of the shoots mentioned. Just give yourself plenty of time, depending on where you shoot. Cumberland is a good 1.5 hour drive from frederick,. Same goes for any of the southern clubs. If you are a member of mayberry, tuscarora isn't too far. 

Just do a little checking before you travel any distance, price of gas isn't cheap. Hate to see you drive all the way to a shoot and sit around waiting to join a group, when all the shooters that are going to show up are already on the course. I'm a member of SMA. The attendance at our field shoots was abysmal in 07, same in 06. The Coal Train anniversary shoot this year had less than 20 field shooters over an entire weekend. Doesn't say much when the weather was awesome and there were no other shoots scheduled in the state of MD. There was one other hunter round that did get between 15-18 shooters. The other shoots didn't get enough shooters to warrant putting out new targets. Gold Cup is also a far cry from what it used to be.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

WV Has Been said:


> We will take all the invading we can get. Bring a bus load we will make room for ya. I don't mind getting smacked around a bit on a field course.
> 
> The less pretty the better. I live on the WV side of the Potomac River.:wink:


I know where Ft. Ashby is at also, I could just invade thar to.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

rudeman said:


> I don't know of anyone who wouldn't accept another member in the group if there's room!!!


Absolutely! As long as you're not *TOO* serious and don't mind a few guys cracking jokes...:wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nope, I'm the guy in need of line etiquette training.  I shower and gargle daily so that should limit some complaints.

Shot once with folks needing total silence. Got Called for making an oooffff noise on bad shots. The guy said it bugged him a lot. I asked him why in the world he waited till target 22 to tell me!!!  

I'm a hunter who loves archery, not a competitive archer who hunts, so I guess I'm used to being distracted when I'm shooting. I'm paper-trained now though.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Shot once with folks needing total silence. Got Called for making an oooffff noise on bad shots. The guy said it bugged him a lot. I asked him why in the world he waited till target 22 to tell me!!!


Oh yeah, I've shot with folks like that. I'll do it once...then avoid them in the future. :wink: 

I tend to use humor as a way of breaking the tension and helping myself and others relax. IMHO if you need that much silence to concentrate on a Field range...you've got some issues.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Nope, I'm the guy in need of line etiquette training.  I shower and gargle daily so that should limit some complaints.
> 
> Shot once with folks needing total silence. Got Called for making an oooffff noise on bad shots. The guy said it bugged him a lot. I asked him why in the world he waited till target 22 to tell me!!!
> 
> I'm a hunter who loves archery, not a competitive archer who hunts, so I guess I'm used to being distracted when I'm shooting. I'm paper-trained now though.


I have shot with people like that.....they usually are the worst shooters on the course.

I don't mind talking as long as you aren't having a party while someone is at full draw....or talking directly to me.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have shot with people like that.....they usually are the worst shooters on the course.


Yep. My experience too.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Serious Groups*

Serious groups are no fun. Anyone who shoots with me better like to cut up and enjoy themselves or they are in for a long day. That's not to say that we don't get quite when people are shooting but in between anything goes.:bartstush: Besides, those guys who shoot so uptight that you couldn't drive a straight pin up their butt with sledgehammer are the same guys that won't say anything if they notice you are about to shoot the wrong target. If they won't have fun they can still be fun, just subtly make their life miserable. 
Jbird


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Humor*



Ode1891 said:


> Nope, I'm the guy in need of line etiquette training.  I shower and gargle daily so that should limit some complaints.
> 
> Shot once with folks needing total silence. Got Called for making an oooffff noise on bad shots. The guy said it bugged him a lot. I asked him why in the world he waited till target 22 to tell me!!!
> 
> I'm a hunter who loves archery, not a competitive archer who hunts, so I guess I'm used to being distracted when I'm shooting. I'm paper-trained now though.


HECK IF YOU WANT TO SHOOT WITH ME THEN THERE WILL BE NO FUN, TALKING OR JOKING............O.K. let me try this again but with a straight face. I am just too darn old to take this stuff too seriously. My groups have waaaay tooo much fun. To bad we have to ruin the day by shootin. Come play with us and you'll have a hoot:angel:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> HECK IF YOU WANT TO SHOOT WITH ME THEN THERE WILL BE NO FUN, TALKING OR JOKING............O.K. let me try this again but with a straight face. I am just too darn old to take this stuff too seriously. My groups have waaaay tooo much fun. To bad we have to ruin the day by shootin. Come play with us and you'll have a hoot:angel:


Yep, there ain't *NO WAY* you're gonna take things serious...especially when you shoot with me and that scrawny guy......:wink:


----------



## Fugitive6 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing ya'll around this year. I'm going to be out and about but I warn you now. I'm a novice.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Fugitive6 said:


> Looking forward to seeing ya'll around this year. I'm going to be out and about but I warn you now. I'm a novice.


We all were at one time too!  Come join the fun.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Novice*



Fugitive6 said:


> Looking forward to seeing ya'll around this year. I'm going to be out and about but I warn you now. I'm a novice.


Novice is just another word for Up and Comer. C-YA out there this year


----------

